# Router Table Dust Collection



## fzxtchr (Jan 17, 2010)

I recently bought a Kreg Router Table. While there is a vacuum port attached to the fence, there is still the dust that drops through the plate to deal with. According to people with whom I have spoken, the Keen dust collector does not work well with the Mast-R-Lift. I ended up putting a housing around the lift/router. While it doesn't reach to table itself, it comes close enough to capture most of the dust that drops. All of the wood was scrap I had lying around and I used some old weather stripping at the top of the box. All I bought were the vacuum fitting, the 10"x10" to 8" register, and the 8" start collar. With this arrangement, I can easily slide the assembly out of the way should I need access or if I decide to actually enclose the Kreg stand at a later date. I hope this gives some of my fellow Lumberjocks an idea they can adapt for their own shops.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like another effective tool for the war on dust collection.

Thanks for sharing.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## alex0629 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for these router related stuffs, you can read more here http://routertablereviews.com/kreg-router-table-prs1040-review/


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

There's some creative thinking.


----------

